# rim restoration and straightening



## KenM (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a twenty in spoke wheel and it has a flat spot. It needs to be rounded out and repaired. Does anyone have information where I could send it for repair? I appreciate your response!

Thanks,
Ken


----------

